# where to buy indivdual breeding pens



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

where is a good place to buy indivdual breeding pens I want some thing easy to clean and stack able and is big enough for rollers


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I saw some breeding pens in some of the catalogs.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*catalogs*

witch catalogs this would be a great help thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We built ours  It'll be hard buying something like that online because I'm sure it isn't easy to ship.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Global has an 8 compartment unit for 365 dollars all steel on rollers page 23 in the catalog. You can go on line if you don't have the catalog.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Foys has a 2 unit a 3 unit and a 4 unit I'm sure they probably come apart and lay flat for shipping


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pigeon-Nest-Box-/270826681088?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e873300


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

rx9s said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pigeon-Nest-Box-/270826681088?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e873300


those are nice but shipping to me is $$ about the same as the nest box


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.hoobly.com/0/0/1109313.html


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Just build it your self.


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*what do you guys think of these*

what do you guys think of these http://www.pointerhillcagesandpetsu...75.html?osCsid=f704244bfa0c12fc68d79466ef088d

the ones I am think about are the 24by30 by 60 but they look just like these just bigger BR1105 Rabbit Breeding 3 Unit - 24" x 24" x 60" High 
as far as building them my self I want cages that are easy to clean and I can wash out and scrub them down I dont want wood where every thing soaks in to I will be breeding 20 pair at least next year so the easier to clean the better and I want good healthy babbies
thank you for all your help and all the sites


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most people use wood and don't have a problem. Metal are cold when it's cold, and hot when it's hot outside.


----------

